# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Smiley d'Or 2011 : les rsultats !

## pcaboche

Voici le thread dans lequel nous allons grener les rsultats du concours du *Smiley d'Or 2011*.

On commence avec les smiley bonus, qui permettront de dpartager d'ventuels ex-aequo.

Allez, c'est parti...

----------


## pcaboche

*{:^\~c*




> Dupont (avec un T, l'autre tant {:^/~c )


gmotw : Ils sont vraiment diffrents. (4)
Sunchaser : Je dirais mme plus, Gmotw, diffrents ! (4)
pcaboche : Je dirais mme plus: ils sont carrment pas pareils ! (4)




> Bonjoule on est les tinois


gmotw : Ah! Les tinois, les fiers habitants du beau pays de Tine. (4)
Sunchaser : H h h ... c'est affreux, j'adore (4)
pcaboche : Dj ? (4)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ8Hej0rhGE"]Les guignols - Les fables de la fontaine (Crise espagne)      - YouTube[/ame] 




> [Dicton mandarin connu] D'une poule tu ne pourras en extraire aucune cuillre !
> Signification : Mettre en vidence le caractre inutile d'un choix/d'un objet


gmotw : Belle citation. (4)
Sunchaser : Alors moi, j'aime bien "Un chien n'est pas un bon chien parce qu'il aboie beaucoup ; un homme n'est pas sage parce qu'il parle bien, ni mme un grand homme. ", ou "une paupiette est une saucisse, en snob" (celle la c'est de dd, le charcutier de chez moi) (4)
pcaboche : Ou "peut importe que le chat soit noir ou blanc, ds l'instant qu'il attrape la souris" ou "cul qui gratte au soir, doigt qui pue au matin"  ::aie::  (3)
Bonus : Rfrence  un proverbe chinois (Bonus: 2)




> Le mime marceau sessaye au monocycle !


gmotw : Oh! Il tombe! Oh! Il mime qu'il s'est cass la jambe. Il est vraiment dou! (3)
Sunchaser : Ah ca y est ! C'est a la fin qu'elle se rveille  ! C'est ds le dbut qui nous fallait des trucs de ce niveau... la compt est bientt finie, t'as gch ta chance, ma p'tite. A voir ca, on se dit "y a du potentiel", mais t'en as po assez us. (4)
pcaboche : Le comble : il se prend un mur invisible... (4)





> Visage de lego
> Ayant une gastro
> Aprs trop
> De gteau.


gmotw : Il tait trop cuit son gteau? Il tait devenu dur? (3)
Sunchaser : Le commentaire de pcaboche me fait autant marrer que l'explication 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ (4)
pcaboche : The first Lego that "shits a brick"... (3)





> (Incliner la tte  gauche)
> Les nouveaux Fakirs s'entrainent  soulever des fers  chevaux avec leur attributs masculins. Rien que de les voir, a me fait mal !


gmotw : Ryo Saeba les bats tous. (bon pas facile  retrouver la rfrence, mais dans CityHunter, il se fait passer pour un esp en soulevant une pierre avec son mokkori) (4)
Sunchaser : Le pire, c'est qu'il y en a qui font vraiment a, avec beaucoup plus lourd ! Ca me fait mal rien que d'y penser (4)
pcaboche : Des fers  chevaux ??? C'est--dire qu'on pose un mme fer est pos sur les sabot de plusieurs chevaux en mme temps ? Pauvres btes !  part a, l'explication pour le fakir est plutt bonne (j'adore la tte qu'il fait, a correspond parfaitement avec le fer qui pendouille) (3)





> Supportrice de l'quipe de France portant un bret et un bec de coq (on sait qu'il s'agit d'une supportrice car on remarque les courbes fminines sous les bras).


gmotw : M'tonne pas qu'ils passent leur temps  perdre alors. (3)
Sunchaser : Je regrette pas de ne pas aimer le foot alors, parce-que a a pas l'air bandant tout a... (3)
pcaboche : Sous les bras des supportrices, on trouve surtout des auroles... (3)





> La chute du mur d'Isral


gmotw : J'ai beau chercher, je vois pas. (1)
pcaboche : Je vois pas non plus... (1)
Sunchaser : Je sens que je vais le regarder longtemps ce truc afin d'y voir quelque chose du mur dIsral. Je fais des efforts, mais j'y arrive po...(au passage, 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ, arrte de distribuer tes produits aux autres concurrents, ils supportent moins que toi, tu vois l'hallucination qu'il a, la ?) (2)





> tre bouche be devant les attributs d'un collegue. (90 degree)


gmotw : Tente ta chance, jette des savons par terre, il en ramassera peut-tre un. (2)
Sunchaser : Heu ... tu bosses ou ? Juste comme ca, histoire de, enfin on ne sait jamais, que je ne sois pas surpris si un jour je passe dans un de vos bureaux, etc ... (3)
pcaboche : Euh... vous faites des trucs bizarres entre collgues... (2)




> C'est un ttard qui a dja commenc sa transformation en grenouille, on voit dj une premiere patte avant qui se profile


gmotw : Il faut lui donner un petit nom alors. Ou alors le donner  un chat. (3)
Sunchaser : Si je me souviens bien, c'est pas mauvais la cuisse de grenouille. (3)
pcaboche : En classe,la maitresse apprend  ses lves le principe des rimes dans la posie, et demande ensuite aux coliers de donner des exemples.
Paul lve le doigt :
- "Dans la marre aux canards il y a plein de ttards"
- "Bien" dit la maitresse, "familier mais a rime Toto,  toi maintenant !"
Toto improvise:
- "Dans la marre aux grenouilles, j'avais de l'eau jusqu'aux genoux"
- "Mais,toto, a rime pas ???
- "Je sais, madame, mais il n'y avait pas assez d'eau" (3)




> Bah quoi ? Vous aimez pas la flte traversire ?


gmotw : C'est surtout jouer du Justin Bieber qui m'inconforte, moi. (3)
Sunchaser : Nan, c'est vrai que c'est gonflant; si tu veux savoir la vrit... (3)
pcaboche : Ca peut tre marrant la flte traversire...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crfrKqFp0Zg"]beatboxing flute super mario brothers theme      - YouTube[/ame]
(3)

----------


## pcaboche

*_|_*




> Tonton Rabbi a gar son chapeau


gmotw : Il se fait un peu vieux, le tonton. C'est le moment de choper de l'hritage. (3)
Sunchaser : C'est pas faux, et en mme temps c'est trop vident. Comme le masque incas pour un autre...manque de crativit tout ca, on veut des artistes nous ! (2)
pcaboche : J'avais aussi pens  un rabbin (4)




> Les rouflaquette c'est pass de mode


gmotw : Vive les moustaches en forme de moulin. (3)
Sunchaser : Je sais pas, je sais pas comment le noter. Mon Dieu, cet artiste est tout en contraste... (2)
pcaboche : Pas mal.. (ajoute une rfrence  un auteur de science-fiction et c'est jackpot !) (3)




> Isaac Asimov


gmotw : Il serait presque cultur! (5)
Sunchaser : Epat je suis. (5)
pcaboche : Excellent !  ::ccool::  (5)
Bonus : Rfrence  Asimov (+3)




> L'espion menott


gmotw : Il ne pourra pas dvoiler les terribles plans de Minus et Cortex. (3)
Sunchaser : Enchain, derrire des barreaux, je vois le tableau (4)
pcaboche : Si c'est un vrai espion, il est menott debout, dans une cellule froide et obscure. Si c'est un espion  la James Bond, il est menott  un lit lors d'un jeu sexuel avec Tanja, une homologue Russe. (4)




> Le capitaine Crochet qui est retourn s'amuser avec les croco.


gmotw : C'tait pas symtrique, il commenait  en avoir marre. (3)
Sunchaser : Aaahh ! Encore un truc auquel je suis allergique ! a me gratte de partout moi. (2)
pcaboche : Un homme rencontre un pirate trs amoch (bras en moins, jambe de bois, bandeau sur l'oeil...). Trs impressionn, il lui demande : 
- Comment avez-vous perdu votre jambe ? 
- a, c'est un requin immense qui me l'a arrache
- Oh...Et votre crochet ?
- Un pirate m'a tranch la main dans un combat
- Ah...Et votre oeil ?
- a c'est une mouette
- Une mouette vous a crev l'oeil ?
- Non, mais elle ma chi dessus, et j'tais pas encore habitu au crochet...
(3)





> Un juriste anglais
> Porte sa perruque
> Comme un turque
> Mais de biais.


gmotw : Il a un petit ct rebelle? (3)
Sunchaser : C'est surement un artiste. A jeun ou pas, j'en sais rien. Disons que soit il sera reconnu comme tel dans trs longtemps, ou bien il l'est dj dans un monde parallle. (4)
pcaboche : Pour la coiffure... (3)





> Autoportrait de l'ex prsident Valrie Giscard d'Estaing


gmotw : Il devrait essayer de peindre avec l'autre main pour voir. (Bonus: 3)
Sunchaser : C'est mieux que ses crits (Bonus: 4)
pcaboche : Anne-Aymoooooone ! (Bonus: 3)





> les derniers ecouteurs audio super hitech.


gmotw : En plus de faire du bruit, ils donnent l'heure, transforme les chansons de Bieber en chansons de Queen, fait le caf et alerte quand ta femme a chang de coiffure. (4)
Sunchaser : Top Hitech, super fashion...etc (4)
pcaboche : Comme le dit gmotw, ils accomplissent mme l'exploit de rendre Justin Bieber agrable. Apprciez ce moment de relaxation intense en coutant le chant des baleines Bieber :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry9vqMy6AwM"]Justin Bieber: U smile slowed 800%      - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> Et voila le boss de DOOM en train d'imploser, la fume sort de chaque cot. Je lui avait dit qu'il allait gouter  mon BFG 9000. 
> De toute faon je suis immortel (iddad) et avec toutes la armes (idkfq) alors il avait aucune chance.


gmotw : Le cheat immortel, c'pour les noobs. (2)
Sunchaser : ... soupir ... je l'ai dj dit, j'ai jamais jou a Doom, je peux difficilement donc apprcier (3)
pcaboche : "To win the game you must kill me, John Romero" (4)
pcaboche : Pour avoir utilis des cheat codes (Malus: -1)
Sunchaser : Pour la mme raison que pcaboche (Malus: -1)




> Allo Houston ? on a un problme : on a cram les deux ailes d'Appolo 12.


gmotw : "Ben en fait, il y a une qui a cram par accident, et aprs Robert il a dit que une de perdu, 10 de retrouv, ben alors du coup on a cram l'autre pour en avoir 20..." (3)
Sunchaser : Presque parfait, je penchais plutt pour une des navettes du type Columbia et autres consurs  (4)
pcaboche : On avait pourtant bien dit "pas de barbeuk dans l'espace"  ::roll::  (3)





> (garder la tte droite)
> Un prototype d'interface de Pong sous acide.


gmotw : C'est pour a qu'il ne faut jamais laisser un programmeur s'approcher d'une source d'alcool aprs minuit. (3)
Sunchaser : Le seul que je croyais sous acide, c'tait 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ. Maintenant j'apprends qu'un autre candidat - Pong - se dope lui aussi. Cette session va vraiment mal se finir. (3)
pcaboche : Tu veux voir un programme inspir d'une exprience sous acide ? Regarde les conomiseurs d'cran sous Mac OS X... (3)

----------


## pcaboche

*#\\_,~~||~~-߅_/*

Alors pour la petite histoire, ce smiley est sens reprsenter un parc de jeux pour enfants, avec : un toboggan, un tourniquet, un cheval sur ressort, etc.

Voyons ce que vous nous avez propos...




> La la la laaa, la la la laaaaaa : a doit faire de la musique si on la met dans un orgue de Barbarie non ?


pcaboche : Pareil que si tu prends un programme COBOL crit sur des cartes perfores et que tu le mets dans un orgue de Barbarie (3)
Sunchaser : Mon grand pre faisait des trucs sur des cartes perfores avant que tout ceci ne devienne l'informatique, si on m'avait dit qu'en ralit il tait musicien !... (3)
gmotw : Il s'agit en ralit de Friday. Plusieurs ont essay, personne n'est encore l pour tmoigner. (3)





> Il sagit du plan illustr des divers arrts de la ligne de mtro 1


gmotw : Pour une provinciale, c'est comme a que je le vois effectivement. (4)
Sunchaser : Aprs un tremblement de terre alors... (3)
pcaboche : Vincennes - Nation - Bastille - Concorde - La Defense ? Mouais, pourquoi pas... (3)




> (Retourner votre cran ou votre tte)
> Il s'agit du niveau cach du dernier Mario. Toutes les difficult y sont et en plus y'a mme pas de chateau de fin !


gmotw : Et ouais, pour y accder, il faut tourner trois fois sur soi-mme et mettre une banane sur la tte de l'animal le plus proche. (4)
Sunchaser : J'prfre Crash Bandicoot...mais bon, on est dans le mme ton. (3)
pcaboche : Thank you Mario! But our princess is in another castle... (4)






> Clbre code de la machine enigma lors de WW2. L'on reconnait la phrase clbre proclam par Hitler  ses troupes : 
> "Allez donc envahir l'Angleterre, moi je reste me la couler douce  Berlin, danser la macarna avec mes enceintes de ouf !"
> 
> Dcodage partiel par les anglais :
> # = Angleterre
> \\ = passerelle, invasion
> ~~||~~ = couler
> - = Berlin
> _/ = macarna
> ...


gmotw : Et la musique tait tellement forte qu'on l'entendait de Londres. C'est la seule raison pour laquelle les anglais ont rsist: s'ils perdaient, fini la macarena. :'( (5)
Sunchaser : Je savais pas que Wagner avait crit la Macarena. (5)
pcaboche : "I have nothing to offer but blood, toil, tears and Macarena..." (5)






> C'est un message crypt ! Mais rien  voir avec Enigma comme cela a t propos, on voit bien que l'auteur de cette conjecture est un noob en cryptage.
> Bon alors les ... c'est le sparateur de mots je peux l'ignorer
> Je passe le reste en code ascii
> Je prend modulo 26
> Je converti en lettre et j'obtient innqr vvttvv so qus iiddii Bon clairement il y a de la redondance, je peux supprimer les doublons ce qui donne : inqr vtv so qus idi
> Hum, inqr il s'agit de l'Internation Network for Quality Rice, le jury aurait-il l'intention de percer le march du riz ?
> vtv, c'est un transporteur routier  vendene dans le vaucluse, ca se tient, si le jury importe du riz il lui faut un transporteur 
> so, sud-ouest, le jury vise donc ce march la. Effectivement le sud-est est trop concurrenc avec le riz de camargue et le nord est trop loin, les couts de transports sont plus levs si le riz arrive d'asie par la mditerrane et le canal de suez
> qus, Quality Underwriting Services ... Hum je vois pas ce que des assurances canadiennes viennent faire ici. 
> ...


gmotw : Diantre! Nous sommes reprs. Les gars, on va devoir faire disparatre quelques personnes aprs le concours... (5)
Sunchaser : Si je me fie a ce que je lis de 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ, ils ne vont pas craindre le riz frelat au Canada, ils ont une arme redoutable pour se dsinfecter les boyaux (5)
pcaboche : Une explication bien capilo-tracte comme je les aime ! (5)
pcaboche : C'est qui que tu traites de noob en encryption ? Moi j'encrypte tout ce que j'cris en double ROT13 ! (-1)






> La Macarena pour les nuls (version en braille)


gmotw : Le dernier mouvement m'a l'air sportif. (4)
Sunchaser : Moi j'men fiche, parce que quoi qu'il advienne "je sais pas danser autre chose que du reggae"...alors avec ou sans plan, la Macarena, j'la dancerais pas, na. (5)
pcaboche : :-D (5)





> Une suite 
> Incertaine
> Aprs cuite
> Dune trentaine
> De caractres
> Abscons
> Mais sincres.
> Salutations !


gmotw : Ils ont peut-tre un vrai sens cach. (2)
Sunchaser : AH! Voila, voila ! Je vous avais bien dit qu'il tait pas clair, il vient bien de dire "cuite", non ? La prochaine fois, faut un contrle anti-dopage avant l'entre en scne des participants (3)
pcaboche : Allitration, calembour... j'aime bien ! Maintenant, rptez cette phrase 10 fois de suite... (3)





> battement cardiaque pendant des etreintes amoureuses.


gmotw : Si ton coeur fait ce genre de mouvement, je pense que tu peux prendre rendez-vous chez ton spcialiste le plus proche. (3)
Sunchaser : Pendant une scance sado-maso ? (4)
pcaboche : Pour un type de 70 ans peut tre. Pas pour quelqu'un dans la fleur de l'ge. (3)





> Non, les fichier doc ne s'ouvrent pas en mode texte ...


gmotw : Ben suffit de renommer l'extension alors. (3)
Sunchaser : Excellent ! (dsol pcaboche a pas l'air d'accord, mais moi je trouve a bien) (5)
pcaboche : Oui enfin avec le format Office Open XML, a risque d'tre un peu diffrent (bien que ce soit zipp...) (2)




> Dernier match de l'quipe de France sous l'ere Domenech. Vous n'y comprenez rien, nous non plus.


gmotw : Moi j'ai pas regard tout court. C'tait trs agrable aussi. (3)
Sunchaser : D'une certaine faon, venant de joueurs de foot, fallait pas s'attendre a de grandes rvlations, non ? (3)
pcaboche : Passe rate, contrles pas terribles, main d'Henry ( ::aie:: ), transversale, poteau ? (2)




> CQFD


gmotw : Voil voil voil... (1)
Sunchaser : Je vais me coucher. (1)
pcaboche : Bon ben 42 alors... (1)

----------


## pcaboche

Petit rcapitulatif des points bonus:


```

```

La suite des rsultats au prochain pisode...

----------


## pcaboche

On continue avec la participation de Robin56 et sa "jolie" petite histoire...




> Alors tout d'abord mettez dans votre casque la musique d' "Il tait une fois la vie" (c'est important pour la mise en condition).


La vie, la vie, la vie, la vie, la vie, la vie, la vie... (voil, c'est fait)

*\~~>*


> C'est l'histoire d'un mle ayant eu un pnis un peu baladeur.


gmotw : On sent l'histoire bien glamour qui approche.  (2)
pcaboche : Alors cette phrase, juste aprs le gnrique de "Il tait une fois la vie", a casse tout ! (2)
Sunchaser : En mme temps, pcaboche, on sait tous que les roses et les choux, c'est pas a qui fait les bbs;mais c'est vrai que "baladeur", de nos jours,ca prends de suite une connotation ngative (3)

*<~~-=*


> Il en jaillit un spermatozode qui avait une drle d'odeur.


pcaboche : Encore pire que la phrase prcdente... (1)
Sunchaser : La, ca passe directe au glauque... (1)
gmotw : C'est bien les dtails bien importants. (1)

*(( /\ ))*


> Dans un timing parfait, l'oeuf sortit  l'heure.


gmotw : Il avait fini de travailler et il rentrait  la maison? (2)
Sunchaser : Le seul problme est que je ne sais pas a quel stade nous nous trouvons: ovulation ou parturition ?  (2)
pcaboche : 
 (2)

*`^^~*


> Quelques temps plus tard, tel un petit vers,il se dmena avec coeur.


gmotw : Pourtant il rentre pas du boulot, ce flemmard. (2)
Sunchaser : Mais il a pas d'bras pas d'jambes le petiot ? Tout ca pour un lombric ? (3)
pcaboche : Un vers ? Que c'est potique !  ::whistle::  (3)

*|(*##*


> Ce petit tre passait son temps  bouffer, c'tait un gros mangeur.


pcaboche : Le buffet est gratuit, a serait dommage de pas en profiter... (3)
gmotw : Je veux pas savoir ce qu'il est en train de manger. (3)
Sunchaser : On va pouvoir faire l'arbre gnalogique de PacMan ? (3)

*)~|*


> Il picolait dj car de la dshydratation il avait peur.


gmotw : Il est vide son verre. Tu m'tonnes qu'il a soif. (2)
Sunchaser : Je veux bien voir la dshydratation, le reste est flou (2)
pcaboche : Maman boit, bb trinque... (3)

*/*


> Les annes passrent pour le petit garon dans sa demeure.


gmotw : Il vit dans un cimetire? (3)
Sunchaser : C'est pas gai, ca ressemble a une prison, dure existance (3)
pcaboche : Un cimetire, une prison, prs d'une voie de chemin de fer... vraiment pas gai du tout ! (3)

*|}=<>~*


> Dj un homme, il fumait dsormais, diable, quelle puanteur !


pcaboche : Ca va de plus en plus mal pour lui... (3)
gmotw : Ah c'est clair que l, il tourne  plein rgime. (3)
Sunchaser : Vraiment il tourne mal. Pas gai tout ca. (3)

*~(#)-*


> Le nez rubicond a en boire des mixtures de drles de teneur...


pcaboche : Il fume, il boit, il a tous les vices... (3)
gmotw : Vous voyez le mal partout, il a peut-tre juste un rhume? (4)
Sunchaser : Je vois bien le nez patate a la drle de couleur (4)

*3~~*


> Fermier il dcida de devenir pour manier la fourche avec ardeur.


gmotw : La pointe du milieu est un peu abim, mais c'est pas comme s'il pouvait s'en acheter une toute neuve, avec sa pauvre vie. (4)
Sunchaser : Heu...ce n'est pas l'image que je me faisais d'une fourche, ou alors il y a un sens cach que je ne suis pas capable d'apprcier (3)
pcaboche : En fait c'est une fourche ergonomique avec un manche en carbone et pointes en titane. C'est offert en cadeau quand on achte le tracteur super high-tech tout confort avec le systme GPS prcis  2 cm prs qui trace les sillons tout seul et vite les arbres :
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x151qa_test-tracteur-class-axion-850-par-k_news"]Test Tracteur Class Axion 850 par Kamini - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x151qa@@AMEPARAM@@x151qa[/ame]
(4)

*`][*


> Et pouvoir s'occuper des vaches et faire son beurre.


gmotw : D'aprs le regard de la vache, je crois qu'il a oubli de ranger la fourche avant de traire le lait. (5)
pcaboche : Moo ? (5)
Sunchaser : Je l'avais sur la langue, pcaboche (5)

*(#)--[*


> Il pouvait ainsi se promener dans ses pturages en tracteur.


gmotw : ...et aussi rouler sur les routes autour des villes  l'heure de pointe. (5)
Sunchaser : Hooo, on dirait vraiment le tracteur de mon voisin... (5)
pcaboche : Tout  fait d'accord avec gmotw ! (5)

Allez, juste pour le plaisir, une autre vido de super tracteur :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLItwvD8A5s"]claas axion 850      - YouTube[/ame]

Bonus d'histoire (Bonus: 3)

----------


## pcaboche

Bon allez, on continue...


*\~~>*




> Sale gosse se faisant tirer l'oreille, suite  une insolence profre en classe (et il en est fier en plus, a se voit  ses yeux)


gmotw : Ah! Ces dlinquants, j'vous jure... (3)
Sunchaser : C'est une oreille de Dumbo qu'il va avoir la ! (3)
pcaboche : Bien fait pour lui ! (4)




> Il a le regard qui tue


gmotw : Ah! Ces meurtriers, j'vous jure... (3)
Sunchaser : Et un nez sacrement de travers ... (3)
pcaboche : Il a tir la premire ? (3)




> Franck Ribery parlant  l'oreille de Raymond Domenech alors que ce dernier est au tlphone.


gmotw : Bon sang, je crois que j'arrive  le voir! (4)
Sunchaser : Hou .... ca sent le gros dlire la. Je mettrais bien 4, mais il y a une faute: pour faire un Ribery c'est # ou #} (3)
pcaboche : C'est vrai qu'il a un nez assez prominent... (3)




> Deux spermatozodes en pleine vasion.


gmotw : C'est pour procrer un nouveau bb smiley? (3)
Sunchaser : Mouahaha ! Je voyais pas ce smiley comme cela, mais ok (3)
pcaboche : Evasion de quoi ? Il y avait un trou dans la capote ? (3)




> Je sais jai le nez
> Dform mais je vais 
> Me tourner pour regarder 
> Les nns de la pp
> Situ ct jardinet.


gmotw : /me cache le dcollet de sa robe bling bling, on sait jamais. (4)
Sunchaser : T'as raison, faut pas se gner ! Nez dform sait apprcier les nns (4)
pcaboche : Le nez a fini dans le dcollet, puis il s'est pris une gifle et a fini dform. Logique, non ? (3)




> avoir les yeux balladeurs


gmotw : Il n'y a pas que le regard qui se balade... (3)
Sunchaser : ...et l'esprit vagabond ? (3)
pcaboche : et les doigts re- Balladur ? (3)




> La fleche a travers la tete de part en part, on voit encore le regard brlu de la pauve victime


gmotw : J'ai beau tre matinale, j'ai mal. (5)
Sunchaser : Head shot ! (4)
pcaboche : Du sang, du sang, des tripes et des boyaux ! (5)





> Interrupteur  bascule lectrique qui lance des flches remplies de poison, facile


gmotw : Piou! Piou! (4)
Sunchaser : Peut tre plus pratique d'une alarme, mais un peu radical (3)
pcaboche : Il faut arrter de jouer  Minecraft... (3)




> Notre super hros a entendu un cri par l >


gmotw : C'est srement Sunchaser qui s'pile le torse... (3)

Sunchaser : Gnralement "super hros", a me fatigue rien qu'a l'entendre ... m'enfin.@Gmotw: tss, tss, tss...je suis pas de ce genre la; je n'ai ni trop ni trop peu de poils; parfait quilibre, comme le reste, donc pas besoin d'pilation. (3)

pcaboche : Vite, il doit trouver une cabine tlphonique pour enfiler son costume ! Ah zut, on est en 2011, il n'y a plus de cabines tlphoniques... (les super vilains ont labor un plan diabolique : ils ont invent le tlphone portable dans le seul but de supprimer les cabines tlphoniques pour que les super hros ne puissent plus se changer. Et a a march ! C'est pour a que le monde va aussi mal maintenant...)
Sinon, j'imagine bien Sunchaser s'piler le torse...  :;):  (4)




> (Incliner la tte  gauche)
> Testons l'arodynamisme vertical d'un tape-cul dans une soufflerie


gmotw : C'est aussi important que de tester la reproduction d'un scarabe avec une cannette de bire. (4)
Sunchaser : J'ai un peu de mal a voir le tape-cul, mais c'est bien tent dans le fond (4)
pcaboche : Comme a:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GSMNS1L8qo"]Airbag seat prank      - YouTube[/ame]
(5)

----------


## pcaboche

*<~~-=*




> I used to be an adventurer like you, then I took an arrow in the knee...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vncIBREXCwU"]Arrow in the knee      - YouTube[/ame]




> Une sirne (en plein plongeon)


gmotw : C'est le pcheur du coin qui va tre content. (4)
Sunchaser : Ya un truc que je me demande au sujet des sirnes: elles ont des cailles a la place des poils pubiens ? Ca doit faire bizarre sur la langue... (4)
pcaboche : @Sunchaser : dans tous les cas a sent le poisson... (4)




> Au prochain rond-point faite demi-tour


gmotw : Argl! La maldiction du GPS!!! (4)
Sunchaser : J'aimerais pas tre passager avec toi...Ca a l'air de tanguer vachement en sortie de virage (3)
pcaboche : "Ding Dong. Please, make a U-Turn where safe..." (je sais, j'ai trop jou  GTA 4...) (3)




> Raymond Domenech, toujours au tlphone, passant la bague au doigt d'Estelle Denis.


gmotw : Quelle romantisme domenechien! (4)
Sunchaser : Hormis le risque d'une trange psychose sur Domenech, c'est plutt bien vu (4)
pcaboche : "Chrie, veux-tu m'pouser ? Attends bouge pas, j'ai un double appel..." (3)




> Un traducteur dcontenanc, a rentre par une oreille, a sort de l'autre.


gmotw : Quelle ide d'aller travailler  l'ONU! (4)
Sunchaser : Il a capt des discussions entre 2 ex secrtaires de DSK ? (4)
pcaboche : Lost in translation... (3)




> Le spermatozode court
>  la recherche toujours
> De son ovule damour


gmotw : C'est bien masculin, il a de quoi courir mais il prfre quand mme inventer la roue! (3)
Sunchaser : oooo... quelle belle histoire d'amour ! (4)
pcaboche : Techniquement, un spematozode, a court pas... Ca nage en tortillant du flagelle. (3)




> avoir le bras long


gmotw : C'est l'inspecteur gagdet alors? (3)
Sunchaser : J'avoue qu'au dbut j'ai failli mettre une sale note. Tu vois un bras, moi pas vraiment. Mais maintenant que j'y pense, que je regarde ce truc, je commence a voir un bras, et ...et... et je peux pas dire la suite, sinon je vais vraiment me faire censurer (3)
pcaboche : C'est monsieur Elastique des 4 fantastiques... (4)




> Oh comme c'est minion, la tribu a fait une tete rduite de la victime sus-mentionne et ils ont laisss la flche. 
> Je vais viter de leur dire qu'ils ont remis la fleche  l'envers cependant...


gmotw : a va tre chic et tendance en dcoration dans mon salon. (5)
pcaboche : Pomme d'amour, version tribale... (5)
Sunchaser : Ro ! Allez ! Tu te dgonfles ? (5)
Sunchaser : +1 car grce a toi, je saurais quoi faire de nouveau avec le corps de ma prochaine victime (Bonus: 1)




> Vous vous tes pas trop foul pour la deuxime ? je dois r-expliquer ?


pcaboche : Tu t'es pas foul pour trouver une explication originale ? (1)
gmotw : Et si tu peux le faire plus lentement aussi, avec deux gars dans le jury, c'tait vident (2)
Sunchaser : Ouais, mais l c'est pas les mmes interrupteurs ! C'est les vieux avec en dessous une espce de molette ronde avec laquelle on pouvait faire varier l'intensit de la lumire, na ! (2)




> La supermobile fonce


gmotw : Attention aux radars! (3)
Sunchaser : a sent l'histoire de super hros tout le long, a. manque de bol, j'aime pas les super hros; je buzz contre toi, dsol. (2)
pcaboche : C'est vrai que c'est ressemblant ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supermobile ) (3)




> (Incliner la tte  gauche)
> Le nouveau prototype de la fuse arianne va faire un malheur


gmotw : En gnral, quand elle est de ct, c'est jamais bon signe... (2)
Sunchaser : Ils vont se sentir bien seuls dans la station spatiale, si ca c'est une fuse (2)
pcaboche : C'est vrai que a ressemble  une fuse (3)
pcaboche : On a dj un prototype pour la fuse Ariane. Il faut suivre le fil...  ::whistle::  (Malus: -2)

----------


## pcaboche

*(( /\ ))*




> Une skieuse (je ne donnerai aucune prcision supplmentaire)


gmotw : Esprons qu'elle ne va pas se prendre un arbre. (4)
Sunchaser : Tip top. (5)
pcaboche : En train de faire le pas de tapineur, pardon... de patineur ? (4)




> Tiens, il ont mis un chafaudage sur le premier tage de la tour effeil


gmotw : On va dire que c'est mon ct blonde, mais j'ai du mal  le voir celui-l, dsole... (1)
Sunchaser : C'est bien, c'est juste; mais ca me fait pas marrer, dsol. Et c'est loin de ce a quoi j'avais pens au dpart. (2)
pcaboche : Je ne trouve pas a trs marrant non plus (je n'ose pas imaginer la taille de l'chaffaudage...) (2)
pcaboche : C'est "Eiffel" (Malus: -1)




> Estelle vu par Raymond Domenech le soir mme.


gmotw : S'il doit lui offrir une bague  chaque fois, a va lui revenir cher. (3)
Sunchaser : Srieusement, vu la tte de dsespr qu'il a eu quelques fois, je me demande si il n'avait pas tout simplement jamais rien vu de l'intresse  (4)
pcaboche : Estelle aime Raymond pour sa brousaille. Raymond aime Estelle pour les mmes raisons... (3)




> Un trou de balle qui fait du tambour, on naimerait pas tre  ct


gmotw : H b, c'est dlicat, tout a... (1)
Sunchaser : Ca commence comme une vanne a Bigard a... (4)
pcaboche : On ne sait plus si c'est un instrument  percussions ou un instrument  vent (par contre, ce qui est sur, c'est qu'un vent, tu vas en prendre un de ma part...) (2)




> Jupe trousse,
> Cuisses cartes,
> Fesses releves,
> Je suis prs 
> Dtre 
>  Merci, Dominique ! La suite des actualits avec Pnlope Solte.


gmotw : Un petit tour  Sofitel? (3)
Sunchaser : Pffffiouuuu ... h b ! Les DBAs du Canada ne se font pas d'embarras pour parler de ces choses l. (4)
pcaboche : Dominique -nique -nique s'en allait tout simplement... 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j67CRvHEVvs"]Soeur Sourire - Dominique      - YouTube[/ame]
(4)




> la taniere du soleil


gmotw : Je crois que j'ai russi  le voir, mais a fait mal  la tte de rflchir. (2)
Sunchaser : Bien essay, mais.... j'ai rien compris. Sorry. (2)
pcaboche : L'antre de Sunchaser ? (3)




> Ca y est la nouvelle antenne radio a commence  emettre.


gmotw : Tu vas attraper un cancer? (3)
Sunchaser : Pas faux... m'enfin assez vident tout de mme, donc peu imaginatif je trouve (3)
pcaboche : Ca ressemblait plus  Spoutnik quand mme... (2)




> Les longs colliers, c'est une excuse de plus pour mater les dcollets


gmotw : Mes yeux sont plus hauts! Namho! (4)
Sunchaser : C'est vrai que les bijoux, sans ce si beau support charnel, ca serait bien moins interessant (4)
pcaboche : Dsol, j'ai la vue basse...  ::aie::  (4)




> Alerte le niveau de carburant est trop faible


Sunchaser : J'aurais plutt donn a pour un warning "dfaut du sytme de freinage", ou un truc comme a  (3)
pcaboche : @Sunchaser : c'est une fille, donc question mcanique auto c'est pas son fort (dsol, j'ai pas pu m'empcher...  ::mrgreen::  ) (3)
gmotw : @les gars, nan mais c'est normal, on n'a pas besoin d'un voyant pour se rappeler de nourrir la tuture... (3)




> (Incliner la tte... ah non garder la droite)
> Honda (de Street Fighter) se prpare au combat et fait tremblet le sol


gmotw : Pas grave, je connais toutes les techniques pour parer. Hadouken! Shoryuken! Pikachu, attaque clair! (3)
pcaboche : Je n'aime pas trop les jeux de combats, mais rien que pour la rfrence  Street Fighter, je ne vais pas trop te saquer (3)
Sunchaser : Raaaa Non ! Aprs les super hros, Street Fighter ! Dsol, moi pas supporter (2)
Sunchaser :  +1 pour l'ide de l'onde de choc qui fait trembler le sol (Bonus: 1)

----------


## pcaboche

*`^^~*




> Le monstre du Loch Ness faisant le clown (ou un clown dguis en monstre du Loch Ness, en fonction du contexte)


gmotw : Je me demande combien je peux le revendre  un cirque. (4)
Sunchaser : Ils l'ont enfin dress ? Cool ... (4)
pcaboche : Nessy, c'est un sacr farceur. Il adore jouer  cache-cache pour que tout le monde se demande s'il existe ou pas, et quand il se montre c'est pour faire le clown... (4)




> Un lev de soleil en gypte, avec les dune et les pyramides


gmotw : C'est pas vrai! Il manque les pharaons, il y a toujours des pharaons qui se baladent en Egypte! Quoi? On m'aurait menti?! (5)
Sunchaser : Mais comment as tu fait ? Comment as tu fait pour lire dans mes penses ? C'est un numro de mentaliste que tu nous fait la, c'est ca ? Chui trs esbrouff par ta prestation, jte dis oui pour la tourne avec Mimie Matie, Majax, Popeck, Garcimore, Yvette Honer, ... quoi tu souris plus ? Bon allez c'est un oui. 10 ! Ah bah non, ca sera 5, c'est le maximum apparement. (5)
pcaboche : Excellente interprtation d'une suite de caractres compltement alatoire... (5)




> Raymond Domenech allong  ct d'Estelle, elle fumant une clope et lui fumant la pipe.


gmotw : Le tabac, c'est taboo. Autant remplacer a par un carr de chocolat! (3)
Sunchaser : Si ya des psy qui frquentent DVP.com, et qui peuvent intervenir, ils savent qu'ils ont un client en plus de moi (3)
pcaboche : J'ai vu "allong" et "pipe" dans la mme phrase, j'ai compris autre chose... (3)




> un millepatte en migration


gmotw : Il va pas aller bien vite. (3)
pcaboche : Le millepatte serait donc un animal migrateur... Il ne se gratte donc que d'un seul cot ? (3)
Sunchaser : Mouhahaha ! Ca fait plaisir de bosser dans un Jury avec autant de rpartie, de talent que ca! Bon allez, j'allais plomber la note mais rien que pour avoir ris grce a pcaboche et indirectement toi, j'te mets un bonne note. (3)





> Cest un 
> Loup fier.
> La bire
> Rend certain.


gmotw : En plus, a donne directement un p'tit got  la nourriture, allez, un ptit lapin  la bire! (5)
pcaboche : Mouaif... (1)
Sunchaser : Je ne vais pas prtendre que je reconnais quoi que ce soit, donc je ne peux pas donner telle quelle un bonne note. (2)
Sunchaser : Mais Pfiou !! Comment a doit taper fort les remontants au Canada ! Moi qui croyais qu'avec mon Calva maison local, j'avais un dcapant haut de gamme ... (Bonus: 2)




> 2 victoires a zero


gmotw : Areuh? (1)
Sunchaser :   Whaou ! (2)
pcaboche : Arrte Barsy, y'en a marre du foot ! Oh pardon, c'tait pas Barsy... (2)




> Petite chenille ne deviendra jamais un papillon, il ne fallait pas traverser !


gmotw : Pauvre petite bestiole. (3)
Sunchaser : Triste et dure ralit (3)
pcaboche : C'est gore, j'aime bien. (4)





> Quel embarras


Sunchaser : a sent l'viction du concours, a.  (1)
pcaboche : Moui... c'est vrai que le smiley fait un rle de tte... allez je te l'accorde (3)
gmotw : Zut, on a l'habitude des btises qu'on arrive mme plus  voir les explications classiques... (2)




> (Garder la tte droite)
> Le serpent du petit prince a bouff un deuxime lphant


gmotw : a va tre rigolo  digrer, a. (3)
pcaboche : On devine bien l'lphant. Pas mal. (3)
Sunchaser : Ouille aie aie, il a bu un coup avec 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ lui (2)
Sunchaser :  + 1 parceque cela me fait rappeller un des mes proverbes favoris : "qui gobe une noix de coco, a confiance en son anus" (Bonus: 1)




> Un mexicain en train de fouetter ses esclaves thailandais. La probabilit d'une telle scne est faible je vous l'accorde.


gmotw : C'est pas plutt une scne SM? (3)
Sunchaser : Je vois a peine les mexicains, pas du tout les thalandais; et maintenant on comprend plus rien a ce que dit pcaboche... (1)
pcaboche :  +1 pour le mexicain (1)
pcaboche : ผมชอบประเทศไทยมากมาก ไม่เจ็บคนไทย (j'aime beaucoup la Thalande, pas taper les Thalandais !) (Malus: -5)

----------


## pcaboche

*|(*##*




> Le patron, de mauvaise humeur, portant une cravate avec des dessins ridicules dessus.


gmotw : C'est pas le moment de demander une augmentation. (3)
Sunchaser : Ouh pinaise la tronche de pas aimable qu'il a celui la ! (3)
pcaboche : Il est de mauvaise humeur parce que quelqu'un a os critiqu sa cravate...  ::whistle::  (3)




> Un cornet de glace


gmotw : En plus  mon parfum prfr! (3)
Sunchaser : Hummmm .... avec 2 gaufrettes au dessus ? Hum ... mouais, a me va, c'est trs loin de ce a quoi je pensais, mais a me plait (4)
pcaboche : Notez que gmotw arrive  dterminer de quel parfum il s'agit rien qu'en regardant le smiley...  ::ccool::  (4)




> Joueur de l'Equipe de France faisant la tronche tout en portant le nouveau maillot en forme de marinire (on remarque l'toile de 98).


gmotw : C'est pas le maillot l'important, ce sont les petits derrires muscls qu'il y a dessous. (3)
Sunchaser : On les a pass au hachoir alors, les joueurs ... (2)
pcaboche : Ouais ! Passons les joueurs de l'quipe de France au hachoir ! Il ne mritent que a ! (enfin, il y a bien gmotw qui veut leur peloter les fesses avant...  :;): ) (4)




> Pacman qui se prend un mur


gmotw : a lui apprendra  attaquer des pauvres fantmes innocents! (3)
Sunchaser : Pauvre ch'tite bte (3)
pcaboche : Rond comme un ballon et plus jaune qu'un citron... fallait pas boire et conduire (sinon tu te prends un mur) (4)

Et quand je dis "rond comme un ballon...", je fais bien sur rfrence  ce moment d'anthologie, du temps o Leymergie n'avait pas encore entendu parler des MEUPORG :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WCzXdNHthM"]Clip - PacMan  - William Leymergie - By FuManFu - Lpdm.avi      - YouTube[/ame]





> Marie-Jeanne et le loup
> Ont fum comme des trous.


gmotw : Le rveil va tre dur. (2)
Sunchaser : Quelque-chose me dit que c'est toi le dealer et/ou que tu as fum avec eux (2)
pcaboche : Je crois que c'est ton cerveau qui a fum... (1)




> voie ferre rentrand dans un tunnel


gmotw : Et le train va bientt en sortir! (4)
Sunchaser : Il m'a fallu du temps, mais je viens de voir le tunnel, les rails, etc ...oki (4)
pcaboche : Sunchaser, arrte de parler de rails (on a dj assez de gens qui parlent d'alcool, de cigarettes, de drogues et autres...) (3)




> Un Katar, une arme de main tres efficace lorsque bien matrise. Cependant la lame de celui-ci est casse.


gmotw : Peut-tre que a peut servir comme cale-pied... (3)
Sunchaser : Bon, ben, comme a je saurais a quoi ressemble un Katar; je serais moins con ce soir (j'chui all voir sur le net) (3)
pcaboche : Le Katar, c'est pas le pays qui veut organiser la coupe du monde ?  ::koi::   ::aie::  (3)




> a serait pas ce que le Japonais on essay de mettre sur la centrale ?


pcaboche : Ca se pourrait bien... (3)
Sunchaser : Si, sauf que eux, ils ont foirs... (3)
gmotw : Je fais la femme blonde de l'quipe, je suis pas sense tre culture. (3)




> Oblig de partir  dos de poney


gmotw : Je crois que j'ai failli le voir et puis en fait non. (2)
Sunchaser : C'est du hachis de poney ? (1)
pcaboche : J'arrive pas  voir un poney... (1)




> (Incliner la tte  droite)
> On avait dit pas de krozne pour la flamme olympique ! Elle va tout bruler !


gmotw : On a trouv la cause du rchauffement climatique! (5)
pcaboche : Comment fait-on aboyer un chat ? C'est simple : on l'arrose de krozne, on craque une allumette et "WOOF" !  ::mrgreen::  (5)
Sunchaser : Clip clap ! (J'applaudis, la flamme olympique tait bien dans mes penses). @pcaboche: c'est une recette Thailandaise ? On met du lait de coco ensuite ? (5)

----------


## pcaboche

*)~|*




> Dick Tracy (tellement vident que je n'ai rien  ajouter dessus)


Sunchaser : Ahhgg... je bug. De quoi t'est-ce qu'on parle ? (1)
gmotw : J'ai googl, j'ai vu, et j'approuve. (5)
pcaboche : Ah ok, je viens de comprendre...

(4)




> Un trempoline de super mario


gmotw : Le nouveau premier ministre italien fait du trempoline? Mais pourquoi? (3)
Sunchaser : J'ai jamais trop aim super mario; tu aurais du citer Crash Bandicoot grrrrr ...  (2)
pcaboche : C'est Sonic qui a le plus l'habitude des trampolines ! (pour planer, Mario prfre les champignons et les feuilles bizarres...  ::whistle:: ) (3)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpBGRA6HHtY"]Mario: Game Over      - YouTube[/ame]




> Raymond Domenech jetant discrtement un il dans le vestiaire des filles.


gmotw : Oh l'coquin! Et Estelle alors?! (4)
pcaboche : T'es sur que tu confonds pas avec DSK ? (2)
Sunchaser : C'est clair pcaboche ! Encore que ... Il a quand mme un drle de tte de Domenech, il s'rait pervers que ca m'tonnerait pas (3)




> une crotte qui tombe  l'horizontale


gmotw : Un avion est pass par l? (2)
Sunchaser : Va pas falloir s'appuyer trop sur les murs... (3)
pcaboche : Moralit : vitez de faire caca en apesanteur (3)




> Pass de la satisfaction
>  lindiffrence
> En voyant le cot de laction
> Et de lingrence


Sunchaser : Dtes moi chers membres du Jury, croyez vous que ce qui lui donne l'inspiration ait des effets dfinitif sur les neurones ? (3)
gmotw : @Sunchaser: en tout cas j'en veux bien... (3)
pcaboche : @Sunchaser: j'en ai bien peur... (2)
@gmotw : de quoi ? Des neurones ? (dsol, trop tentant...  ::aie:: )




> pisser contre un mur


gmotw : Ben c'est classe, a.  (2)
Sunchaser : Hum...je suis gn, mais il va falloir lui dire qu'il maigrisse, il voit plus sa b.te tellement il a un gros bide ! (4)
pcaboche : Il pisse en zig-zag. Il essaye d'crire son nom avec son urine ou quoi ? (4)




> Je suis colre, je suis colre !


gmotw : Bonjour, monsieur Colre Jesuicolre. (3)
Sunchaser : Aaaaaaaahhh mais ! Qu'est ce qu'il a pris lui aussi ?!? C'est un spcial dlirium cette fois ? (2)
pcaboche : Et moi je suis Thorfin le pourfendeur... Je pille, je tue et je fais peur... (2)





> Hu dada !


gmotw : Argl! J'y tais presque de le voir, mais.. non. (2)
Sunchaser : Oh Punaise ! 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ a distribu de son beuvrage a un autre membre en coulisse, il dlire lui aussi ! On appelle les pompiers ? La scurit ? (2)
pcaboche : Un cheval d'aron peut-tre ? (mais bon, si on dit "Hu dada"  un cheval d'aron, il faut consulter d'urgence !) (2)




> Les murs se rapprochent, Luc a mis une barre pour les bloquer mais a ne suffira pas. R2 depeche toi !!!


gmotw : Noooooooooooon! Enfin, plutt Ouuuuuuuiiii! (4)
pcaboche : bip bip bop bop bip bop bop bip bop... Qu'est-ce que tu dis R2 ? gmotw vient d'avoir un orgasme ? ( ::aie:: ) (4)
Sunchaser : Que de souvenirs ! Comme j'tais jeune a cette poque .... (4)
Sunchaser :  + 1 parce que ca me refait encore repenser  cette poque o je lisais tous les bouquins qui expliquaient comment les trucages avaient t fait, etc, etc ...j'tais vraiment passionn (Bonus: 1)




> (Incliner la tte  gauche)
> Le nouvel hallogne de chez E-Crea est  seulement 999,99 !
> Faut bien payer les deisgners ma pauv'dam'.


pcaboche : Et en plus il faut le monter soi-mme...  ::roll::  (3)
gmotw : a permettra d'clairer mon salon pendant que je soignerai mon torticolis... (4)
Sunchaser : Ouais, mais... avoue que ca a de la classe. Tu le dbranches, et tu verses dedans du champagne ou un cocktail, a te fait un super cocktail-ball design; et si tu rebranches, tu crames tous les c&#@% qui taient autour ! (4)

----------


## pcaboche

*/*




> Un escargot portant une chemise cossaise.


gmotw : En tout cas, il a l'air de bien l'aimer. (5)
Sunchaser : Il est prt pour un dfil haute couture (4)
pcaboche : Et qui fait une blague  son pote le camlon en se mettant juste derrire lui...  ::mrgreen::  (5)




> Les deux micro-machines enchainent le dernier virage  droite avant l'arrive, le suspens est  son comble.


pcaboche : Ca me rappelle le jeu Micro-Machine 2 sur Megadrive, un jeu assez norme avec ses 2 ports sur la cartouche pour brancher jusqu' 4 joypads et jouer jusqu' 8 en partageant les manettes ! (4)
gmotw : Je me rappelle les parties  deux sur la toute premire game boy. Un utilise gauche et droite, l'autre A et B. (4)
Sunchaser : J'ai jamais jou a ca. Je vais finir par croire que j'ai vcu sur une autre plante, il a encore fallu que je me tape une petite recherche sur le net. Plutt bien vu sinon. (3)





> (Incliner la tte  gauche)
> Cette balance est HS. Elle indique que le vide est plus lourd que mes poids !


gmotw : Essaye de mettre un peu plus de vide du ct de tes poids pour contrebalancer. (3)

Sunchaser : Non, non, elle doit pas tre HS; ca doit tre du a toute ces histoires d'nergie du vide, matire sombre, etc... Je peux pas trop t'aider la dessus, moi j'ai pas fait d'tude. Mais tu devrais te mfier de ta balance, elle pourrait trs bien communiquer avec un monde parallle (4)

pcaboche : _"So logically, if she weighs the same as a duck, she is made of wood; and therefore... a witch!"_
-- Scne culte des Monty Python ! @3:25 :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp_l5ntikaU"]monty python-witch scene      - YouTube[/ame]
(3)




> Vous 
> Mavez 
> Compris.


gmotw : Je comprend rien, je suis la blonde du show. (4)
Sunchaser : Heu... je vous le chuchote pour pas qu'il entende, mais si il devient menaant, j'appelle la scurit. @Gmotw: excellent comme commentaire, quelle rpartie. (3)
pcaboche : Oui mon gnral ! (et vivent les smileys libres !) (4)





> voie ferroviere sans issue


gmotw : Au moins on sait o on est: nulle part! (4)
Sunchaser : Sympa la nouvelle signalisation ferroviaire (3)
pcaboche : Bref, une voie de garage... (4)




> Un caddie  lvitation.


gmotw : S'il pouvait faire les courses et payer tout seul, ce serait l'idal. (3)
Sunchaser : Pour suivre l'envole des prix ? (3)
pcaboche : Pour allger le budget ? (3)




> Une chemine avec soupape de scurit


gmotw : Tant qu'on peut y cuire des marrons grills, tu peux y mettre autant de papes que tu veux. (3)
Sunchaser : Hummm .... ah si ! je crois voir ce que tu veux dire... hum... amusant (3)
pcaboche : Le croisement improbable entre une chemine et une coquotte-minute... (3)




> Pied d'un joueur de l'Equipe de France


gmotw : Joueur, a suffisait, on sait dj qu'ils jouent tous comme des pieds. (3)
Sunchaser : Pour une fois que l'on peut voir la vrit. Tout, tout, tout, vous saurez tout sur les pieds carrs,... (3)
pcaboche : Ca expliquerait pourquoi Thierry Henry joue avec les mains... (DSK aussi aime bien jouer avec les mains...  ::P: ) (3)




> Avec des cltures comme a normal qu'ils s'chappent de prison  chaque fois.


gmotw : Ben forcment, vu que ce sont les prisonniers qui les mettent en tant que TIG. (3)
pcaboche : C'est surtout  cause d'un type qui s'appelle Michael Scofield qui s'est fait tatouer les plans de la prison sur le dos (3)
Sunchaser : Et avec des scnarios comme a, c'est normal que les spectateurs s'vadent aussi (3)




> Ce grillage semble infranchissable


gmotw : Faut savoir, on peut le franchir, ou on peut pas? (2)
pcaboche : Et tu me sembles peu inspire sur celui-l... (2)
Sunchaser : Rololo... bon, chers autres membres du Jury, moi je suis crev, je vais boire coup la, j'en peux plus. Break ! (2)

----------


## pcaboche

*|}=<>~*




> Gontran Bonheur (en anglais : Gladstone Gander). Par contre il y a une erreur dans le smiley, c'est un noeud-pap' qu'il porte.


gmotw : Il manifeste contre le noeud-pap du Doctor Who. (2)
Sunchaser : Heu... bon j'avoue, je connaissais pas Gladstone Gander. J'chui donc all voir sur le net pour l'occasion. J'ai beau rester scotch, je suis pas convaincu. (1)
pcaboche : J'ai du mal  voir... (1)
pcaboche : Le jury ne fait jamais d'erreur... (Malus: -2)




> Un serpent de mer


gmotw : Il a attrap des coquillages? (2)
Sunchaser : Ben ? il est tout cras ton serpent alors ... (2)
pcaboche : Levy, attend !  ::aie::  (2)




> Domenech, vu de profil, s'adressant  ses joueurs par le biais d'un porte-voix.


gmotw : Il essaye de se faire entendre tout en pensant  Estelle? (3)
Sunchaser : Cette fixation finirait presque par me faire peur (2)
pcaboche : Porte-voix ou pas, personne ne comprend sa "stratgie" (2)




> la prochaine fuse Ariane


gmotw : Il est o Tintin? (3)

pcaboche : Dessine par Philippe Starck sans tenir compte de l'arodynamisme. Au dcollage, a va tre marrant...  ::mrgreen::  (4)
@gmotw: d'aprs jbrasselet, il fume de l'opium.

Sunchaser : Ou alors, cher pcaboche, elle est en cours de dcollage, on voit les flammes en dessous en train de l'arracher du sol (3)




> Le fier destroyer
> Emmen par son cuyer
> Joute  tout crin 
> Pour son boute-en-train.


pcaboche : Pas tout compris, mais bon... (1)
pcaboche : Si t'arrives  monter un destroyer (le navire de guerre), t'es vraiment trs fort ! Gnralement, c'est plus facile de monter un "destrier". ;-) (Malus: -3)

Sunchaser : AAhh ! On dirait qu'a chaque gorge de son breuvage, il se tape une bouffe dlirante ! Moi, je flippe. Gmotw, t'as pas le temps de nous tricoter une camisole de force vite fait bien fait ? Tu sais pas tricoter ? Bon, ben, sinon... tu veux pas qu'on aille boire un coup tous les deux, rien que toi et moi ? On laisse pcaboche se dbrouiller quelques instants avec le concours. (3)

gmotw : Nan mais attend, Sunchaser, c'est important, l, on a un destroyer qui joute, c'trop la classe, je peux pas rater a. (3)
Sunchaser : Hummm... bon, ben, ceux qui suivent comprendrons que je viens finalement de me faire cramper en direct devant tout le monde par Gmotw. 





> mettre son nez dans les affaires des autres


pcaboche : Vu la tte du smiley, quand tu parles des "affaires des autres", tu penses  un truc sexuel ou quoi ? (3)
gmotw : Attends, il serait pas en train de fouiller dans un tiroir de sous-vtements, l?! (3)
Sunchaser : Hum... j'chui trs embarrass la.  Je ne sais pas dans quoi il va fourrer son nez, la, mais c'est... trange. (2)





> L'empire state building


gmotw : Ah oui, c'est l o je vais manger tous les jeudis avec mes amants stars de cinma. Parce que tout le monde sait que je suis une blonde hyper fashion tendance connue. (3)
Sunchaser : Ce n'est pas une rponse trs drle, au contraire de certaines autres, mais juste, alors, je vais pas mal noter (3)
pcaboche : Assez ressemblant (il ne manque plus que King Kong) (4)




> C'est la danseuse du film "Une nuit en enfer" qui a des mitraillettes dans son soutien gorge !


gmotw : Nan mais a n'a rien d'exceptionnel, toutes les femmes se baladent avec des mitraillettes dans le soutif. *tatatatatatatatatatatata* (3)
Sunchaser : J'ai du voir ce film une fois, a m'a tellement marqu que je me souviens de rien; du coup, les mitraillettes... (2)
pcaboche : Des mitraillettes dans le soutien gorge ? Ca me fait penser  la premire scne dans Austin Powers 2... (2)





> Le souffle super sonique va nous permettre de passer au travers dune maille et librer cette jolie nenette


gmotw : Ettttt.. Coup, c'est dans la bote! Le tournage de "La mmoire dans la matrice de l'inception 2 le retour" est fini! (2)
Sunchaser : Manque que plus que Chuck Norris se ramne, etc.. tout pour me mettre en boule. Je dois commencer a dlirer:moi,ce que je vois a cette heure dans ce smiley, c'est une sorte de pince a biopsie utilise en gyncologie... je fais une pause (quoi encore ?!? qui a dit "encore" ?), je me prends une tisane au whisky. (2)
pcaboche : Mario en avait marre de sauter partout pour secourir la princesse, il a appel les X-Men  la rescousse (je sais que Sunchaser adore Mario et les super hros, a devrait lui faire plaisir... ou pas  ::aie::  ) (2)




> (Garder la tte droite)
> Tintin, allong, la tte vers l'est (selon les conseils de Chang), s'est enfin laiss all dans les fumeries d'opium. Bravo le modle !


gmotw : Au moins, pendant ce temps, on sait qu'il touche pas au chien. (3)
Sunchaser : J'ai toujours su qu'il tait louche ce tintin... (4)
pcaboche : Je dirais mme plus: j'ai toujours tu qu'il se shootait  ce point (3)

----------


## pcaboche

*3~~*




> Pter le feu
> Nest pas douloureux.


gmotw : Je suis une princesse, je ne fais pas ce genre de chose. (3)
Sunchaser : Sauf pour les poils de nez des gens aux alentours..@Gmotw: tss, tss, tss...pas de cela avec nous, c'est pas parce que t'es un femme que...hein? Bon. Et tu connais surement le dicton: "qui ne sait pter, finira par exploser" (4)
pcaboche : Sauf si la veille tu as abus du curry
ou de la sauce chili... (4)




> Le troisime smiley du concours vu par une personne extrieure.


gmotw : Mais si la personne est  l'extrieur, elle ne peut pas voir. Il y a des fentres? (2)
Sunchaser : Ca doit tre un bug. Il "freeze". Il faut rebooter le Barsy pendant qu'il en est encore temps. (2)
pcaboche : Gnralement, c'est Raymond Domenec qui "frise"... (2)




> Travlo vue de dessus


gmotw : C'est Rocco qui s'est fait faire une poitrine? (3)
Sunchaser : Il en faut pour tous les gouts...(je vous pargne les "un trou est un trou, une bite n'a pas d'oeil" etc... ca serait coup au montage de toutes manires...) (3)
pcaboche : Allez, une pub Tha assez marrante:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-H94pPspa4"]Funny Thai Baby Get Shocked      - YouTube[/ame]

Et un concours de beaut super connu en Thalande :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lPmIarZIbk"]Miss Tiffany Universe 2011   10 Finallist      - YouTube[/ame]
(3)




> C'est soit un <censur> ou un <censur> ou alors un <censur>, et sinon plus classiquement un "Tire-bouchon". Le vrai, avec poigne en sep de vigne.


Sunchaser : Faire attention de ne pas confondre tire-bouchon et godemich; dans un cas, on est pas prt de boire un coup, dans l'autre, a va faire mal et la soire se terminera aux urgences (3)
gmotw : Je touche pas aux tire-bouchons, j'ai peur de me casser un ongle. (3)
pcaboche : Du cul, du cul, du cul... et finalement du pinard ! (3)




> Deux personnes en train de prier face  face. On voit leur prires monter aux cieux, c'est beau.


gmotw : Enfin un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brute. (4)
Sunchaser : Elles prient surtout pour que les braisent sur lesquelles elles soufflent ne s'teignent pas, non ? (4)
pcaboche : L o la plupart des gens voit des trucs sexuels, tu vois des gens prier... C'est original ! (4)




> H, regarde ce qu'ils sont en train de faire les deux autres ! Et si on faisait pareil


gmotw : Nan mais l, je peux pas, j'ai oubli d'teindre le gaz de la machine  laver de la piscine. (3)
Sunchaser : Ouais super ide ! Enfin ... chacun avec sa chacune, hein ? (ou son chacun en fonction des gots), nan parce-que je t'aime bien Maxoo, mais... je veux pas qu'il y ait de malentendu entre nous, ok ? (3)
pcaboche :  - Tu as raison mon ami : prions ensemble !
- Euh... disons que je pensais plutt  faire connaissance... dans le sens "biblique" du terme...  ::whistle::  (3)




> Une pince pour attraper les fruits dans les arbres


gmotw : Enfin, l'objet idal pour les petits. Je n'aurais plus besoin de me balader toujours avec un joueur de NBA pour manger des pommes. (4)
Sunchaser : A vrai dire, C'est mon smiley favori; c'est pcaboche qui nous l'a fait. Bon moi videment, je ne vois ici que des trucs lubriques. (3)
pcaboche : Et grce  cette pince, on va cueillir ce qu'il faut pour faire de l'abricotine... ;-) (4)




> L'arme du crime


pcaboche : Utilise par le colonel Moutarde, dans la bibliothque ? (3)
gmotw : Mince, est-ce que j'ai bien nettoy les empreintes digitales? (3)
Sunchaser : Un crime ? Mais quel crime !? Mon cher Matre, je m'adresse a la cour et lui dit ceci: je ne vois ici qu'un tout petit pch de chair, exerc en toute lgalit entre deux adultes consentant. Les images peuvent sembler crues,certes, mais ce smiley aurait du rester dans l'intimit du couple. On peut se demander par quel complotage on peut exposer ainsi la vie prive de mes clients ! (petit apart: chers confrres, j'ai d'autres photos moi aussi, et celle la, elles valent le coup) (3)




> :red: elle menvoie un baiser


gmotw : Normalement, la "Duck face" qui va avec devrait dgoter compltement. http://antiduckface.com/ (3)
Sunchaser : Un message sans quivoque, vu l'application qu'elle a l'air de mettre a envoyer ce baiser. Huuummm... doux prsages ... (4)
pcaboche : Pas mal, mme si pour moi, a ressemble pas vraiment  des lvres (j'arrive pas  m'enlever de la tte l'histoire de "pter le feu"  ::aie:: ) (3)




> (Incliner la tte  gauche)
> Chri, sors le parapluie, il commence  pleuvoir. Je ne veux pas abimer mon nouveau Chamel.


gmotw : Chamel? Comment que c'est trop has been, maintenant, on ne met que du Thior. (3)
Sunchaser : J'ai encore rien compris. J'dois tre trop fatigu; j'fais un break, encore un, je sais. (2)
pcaboche : Pourquoi prendre un parapluie ? Monte dans la limousine, tu seras au sec ! (oui, pendant que Sunchaser fait un break, je sors la limo...) (3)

----------


## pcaboche

*`][*




> Un haltrophile qui a plus de muscles que de tte.


gmotw : Je crois qu'il les aime, ses petits muscles... euuuh... muscls. (3)
Sunchaser : Faut pas qu'il pense trop non plus, sinon il se rendrait compte que ce qu'il fait est inutile. (4)
pcaboche : Trs ressemblant. On voit bien le body-builder en train de montrer ses muscles (par contre, dire qu'un haltrophile a plus de muscles que de cervelle, a s'appelle un plonasme) (4)




> Un masque d'une tribu inca


gmotw : Il leur servait pour cambrioler les temples incognito? (3)
Sunchaser : Oui, c'est vrai. En mme temps ... dire d'un masque inca que c'est un masque inca...pfff, c'est d'un ennui ! (2)
pcaboche : J'aurais plutt dit un masque africain, mais Inca a marche aussi... (4)




> Lino Ventura


gmotw : Il m'a plutt l'air surpris. (3)
Sunchaser : tonnant. Quand il est en colre alors (4)
pcaboche : Mouarf !  ::lol::  (Lino Ventura ressemblerait  un masque inca ?  ::koi::  ) (4)




> Un Van Gogh  100 000 dollars


gmotw : Gontran Van Gogh, le cousin de Vincent, spcialiste peintre en btiment. (3)
Sunchaser : Mouais, mais il y a bien un tableau de cach dans les smileys et ce n'est pas celui la, ni le bon artiste, dsol. (2)
pcaboche : Si c'est vraiment un Van Gogh, il a une oreille de trop... (4)
@Sunchaser : "Le Cri", d'Edvard Munch ?





> Une face de lion
> Dans la jungle
>  travers les joncs
> Observe votre humble
> Pote dansant le khon.


gmotw : Il rflchit  la meilleur faon de te cuisiner, fait attention! (4)
Sunchaser : Comme j'aimerais te voir danser ce fameux...Khon ! (4)
pcaboche : Pas mal... (3)
pcaboche : Pour la danse traditionnelle Thalandaise (Bonus: 2)





> Transformer mega prime


gmotw : Et oui, Optimus Prime est une magical girl! (3)
Sunchaser : "Transformer" encore un truc auquel je suis allergique... je sais, je suis ronchon, mais bon.. (2)
pcaboche : "Transformer mga prime" ? C'est un truc de trader de Wall Street a, non ? (4)




> Le boss de DOOM, il va gouter  mon BFG 9000 (bon ok techniquement c'est la tete cache derrire le boss mais celui la est plus classe quand mme)


gmotw : Allez hop! Le code pour les munitions illimits et bastooon! (4)
Sunchaser : ...soupirs... dsol, j'ai jamais jou a Doom (2)
pcaboche : C'est vrai qu'il y a comme une ressemblance... (4)





> C'est moi Nono, le petit robot. Je suis un cadeau d'Ulysse pour Tlmaque son fils


gmotw : Nono! Nono, le p'tit robot!  (3)
Sunchaser : Ulysse reviiiieeeeeeeeeeens... Bouh, ca me rappelle quand j'tais petit, snif, j'chui mouvu. (4)
pcaboche : Je suis Nono, le petit robot, l'ami d'Ulysse... (3)






> Original son lit


gmotw : Mon lit  moi est rond avec du satin rouge et un norme miroir au dessus, c'est mon agent qui me l'a offert. (3)
Sunchaser : On dirait une espce de sigle htelier, du genre "la chambre dispose d'un lit o on peut dormir a 2 dos  dos" (3)
pcaboche : L'explication concernant le lit est " dormir debout" (3)




> (Garder la tte droite)
> L'avion Barbie de face, Mais o sont les gars d'Ozone ? (Merci  toi Florence Foresti!)


gmotw : Ahah! Je connais pas ce sketch-l, mais +1 pour me l'avoir fait dcouvrir. (4)
Sunchaser : H, h, h... Ouais c'est vrai... je me marre en revoyant ce sketch. (3)
pcaboche : Vrei sa pleci dar nu ma, nu ma iei,
Nu ma, nu ma... BAM! (3)
Sunchaser : + 1 pour Foresti, manquerait plus que Elisabeth Buffet, etc... (Bonus: 1)

----------


## pcaboche

*~(#)-*




> Un ornithorynque. Enfin, "une" plutt, vu qu'elle est enceinte.


gmotw : On peut le revendre  combien  un zoo, un onri.. un norni... une bestiole pareille? (5)
Sunchaser : Vive les petits zanimaux inconnus... Vous connaissez le vampyrotheuthis? C'est mon favori, je voulais le placer en smiley bonus, mais Maitre pcaboche m'a dit que ca le faisait pas,etc, etc... m'enfin, tant pis. (4)
pcaboche : @Sunchaser: c'est comme pour les films: il y a des bonnes scnes, malheureusement on ne peut pas tout garder au montage... (et a finit dans les bonus du DVD... et les plus mauvais finissent dans les bonus de l'dition spciale du DVD... bref, tu payes plus cher pour avoir des dchets) (4)




> Qui a roul sur Pinnochio ?


gmotw : La question serait plutt, pourquoi voulait-il traverser la route? Il se prenait pour un poulet? Poulecchio? (3)
Sunchaser : J'ai rien compris a ton show la ! On est en direct, on est un jury super qualifi (surtout moi, c'est moi la vraie star ici,  les autres ... bon... moyen, m'enfin), nan la a me va pas, je dis "non" (2)
pcaboche : Tu peux jouer les stars avec tes Ray-ban, mais celui qui a le dernier mot, c'est le mec blas qui vanne tout le monde. Et originnellement, Pinocchio n'tait pas cens  tre un conte pour enfants et se terminait tragiquement. C'est  la requte de l'diteur que des chapitres ont t ajouts. Donc donner  Pinocchio une fin tragique, c'est renouer avec les origines. Donc pour moi, c'est "oui". (3)




> Raymond Domenech aprs s'tre pris un ballon dans lil.


gmotw : Il s'est mis ses joueurs  dos? Estelle tait jalouse? Vivement le prochain Gala pour savoir! (3)
Sunchaser : Tu sais qu'une telle fixation sur une personne est inquitante ? Applique sur un homme politique, et tu serais dj en prison. (3)
pcaboche : Un oeil au beurre noir et les sourcils de travers ? Ah ouais, pas mal ! (3)




> Un moineau biturbo


gmotw : Il vole de toutes ses forces! (5)
Sunchaser : Un cousin de Wattoo-wattoo ? (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wattoo_Wattoo) (4)


pcaboche : Meep meep! Vrrrrrooooomm... (4)





> Le cochon ronchonne
> Aprs sa cochonne


gmotw : Je crois qu'il s'agit d'une maladie, contagieuse en plus. Mais o est la scurit? (2)
Sunchaser : J'admets volontiers pouvoir voir un cochon ... certes. Mais pour ce qui est de la cochonne, hum...ca me gne un peu de demander ca, 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ, mais tu n'aurais pas d'autres vues plus, comment dire, expressives ? (des photos, un site internet ou on pourrait jeter un oeil)
a me rappelle un dicton de mon vieux pre: quand crevette tu seras devenu, plus de poils tu n'auras au cul.
Et bien,croyez le ou pas, je n'ai jamais rien compris a cela ! (3)
pcaboche : Ok, maintenant il y a Sunchaser aussi qui divague...  ::roll::  (2)





> un lezard


gmotw : Il m'a pas l'air bien vif. Mais bon, c'est un lzard, quoi... (3)
Sunchaser : Pass au grill ? (2)
pcaboche : Un camlon, pour tre plus prcis... (3)




> Le retour de super snail (cf l'an pass), pour aller plus vite il a modifi la position de sa tete de faon  mieux quilibrer le poids.


gmotw : Il arrive mme  tuner sa maison! (4)
Sunchaser : Increvable l'escargot, un an d'hibernation, et le revoil qui ressort tout frais !  (3)
pcaboche : @gmotw: Pimp my snail !  ::lol::  (4)




> Petite souris ne fera pas mieux que la chenille.


gmotw : Il y a un tueur en srie qui massacre ses victimes  coups de roue ou quoi? (2)
Sunchaser : Ben si ! Comprends pas, la.On voit mme la marque du pneu, c'est flagrant. Le grand Jury est exigeant sur ce coup--- (4)
pcaboche : Une chenille, puis une souris... qu'est-ce qui va se faire craser ensuite ? La grenouille du jeu Frogger ? Paf le chien ? (2)




> Tiens, un escargot.


pcaboche : Tiens, dj dit... (1)
gmotw : Toutaf! (1)
Sunchaser : Ouais.
... (1)




> (Garder la tte droite)
> Y'a pas  dire, Dieu avait un sacr sens de l'humour avec un ornithorynque


gmotw : C'est pour a qu'il faut toujours surveiller les stagiaires. (3)
Sunchaser : Cration d'un soir de cuite, le lendemain, entre 2 aspirines, il s'est dcid a le garder afin de ne pas oublier qu'il ne faut pas utiliser son divin pouvoir aprs tre pass a l'abreuvoir. (4)
pcaboche : Un bec de canard, une queue de castor, et le seul mammifre qui pond des oeufs... C'est clair que c'est un animal bizarre (4)
pcaboche : L'ornithorynque a dj t cit... (Malus: -2)

----------


## pcaboche

*(#)--[*




> "Link" quip de son grappin. Et du bouclier "Miroir". Celui qu'on rcupre dans la cascade, et qui permet de renvoyer les boules de feu.


gmotw : Cette feignasse de Zelda a encore prvu de se faire kidnapper? (5)
Sunchaser : Bon, il a fallu que j'aille sur internet, histoire de voir ce que pouvait bien tre que tout cela. Quoi ? H ben ? Je joue pas a Zelda, moi ! Je joue a COD en ligne, un point c'est tout ! Mais, sinon, bravo. (4)
pcaboche : Trs bien trouv ! (et puis rfrence  un jeu vido, j'aime beaucoup) (5)

Allez un remix sympa:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZP3ZpuxMbk"]The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time - Thunderstruck OC Remix      - YouTube[/ame]




> Quelle belle cuisse de poulet


gmotw : Je vais me persuader que les deux yeux sont en fait des raisons pour assaisonner. (3)
Sunchaser : Juste comme a, au hasard, tu pourrais me dessiner un poulet ? Pour voir  quoi a ressemble pour toi... (3)
pcaboche : Une cuisse de poulet avec des yeux, il faut arrter les hormones et le mas transgnique... (3)




> Avec un effet  la Olive et Tom, gros plan sur le ballon arrivant dans lil de Domenech


gmotw : Mais on ne connat toujours pas le coupable, le ladre... (3)
Sunchaser : a reste de la fiction, personne n'ayant eu a cette poque l'audace d'un geste de ce genre, alors que beaucoup en rvaient (4)
pcaboche : Hmmm... le beau ralenti. On voit bien Domenech se fire dcrocher la machoire... J'aime bien ! (4)




> une tlportation qui a chou


gmotw : Scotty? Tu es vir. (4)
Sunchaser : Il pourra toujours changer de mtier, faire le monstre dans les films d'horreurs par exemple (et ca fera des conomies de maquillages, etc) (4)
pcaboche : On va avoir du mal  tout remettre en place... On dirait un Picasso maintenant !
Mais bon, il a du bol : une tlportation qui choue, gnralement a fait "splash" et aprs il faut tout nettoyer... (4)




> En hiver un lphant
> A coll sa trompe 
> Contre un poteau mtallique
> On en avertit pourtant les enfants.


gmotw : Il ne voudra plus jamais repartir en vacances  la montagne. (5)
Sunchaser : Son trange breuvage a l'air de lui redonner de l'inspiration ... (4)
pcaboche : Heureusement qu'il n'y avait pas de poteaux mtalliques du temps o Hannibal a travers les Alpes  dos d'lphants pour boter les fesses des Romains (4)





> se prendre un rateau


gmotw : Il l'avait srement mrit. (3)
Sunchaser : C'est rageant et a fait mal, m'enfin fallait ranger. Point. (4)
pcaboche : Au sens propre ou au sens figur ? (3)




> Papy a tout essaye pour nous entendre, l'enceinte 100W avec ampli intgr d'un cot, et le vieux sonotone d'avant guerre de l'autre.


gmotw : Aprs avoir fait la blague de faire semblant de parler, c'est le moment de crier un bon coup dans les oreilles. (4)
Sunchaser : Tant que t'as russi a avoir la signature pour le chquier, les papiers, l'hritage... tout va bien. (4)
pcaboche : S'il colle le sonotone contre l'enceinte amplifie, a rique de faire mal ! (4)




> C'est le nouveau modle de feux de ville  l'nergie solaire !


gmotw : Ils ont l'air d'avoir besoin de beaucoup de soleil. (4)
Sunchaser : C'est vrai ! Ils sont moches, mais a fonctionne ... (5)
pcaboche : Des feux de villes qui ne peuvent s'allumer que de jour... cherchez l'erreur... (3)




> Tiens il est encore l lescargot


gmotw : Au moins, celui-l n'est pas cras. Quoique.. (1)
Sunchaser : H oui, mais toi plus pour longtemps si tu continues, le concours va se terminer rapidement. (1)
pcaboche : Oui, il est encore l... malheureusement, c'est pas trs original (1)




> (garder la tte droite)
> C'est bon, Monsieur Arthur Dent (H2G2) est parti. Lancer les bulldozers !


gmotw : Laissez-moi emporter ses serviettes avant! (n'oubliez pas, Towel Day, c'est le 25 mai) (3)
Sunchaser : H2G2, c'est le cousin de R2D2 ? (quoi ? j'ai dit une connerie ? inculte moi ?) (2)
pcaboche : 42 !!!! (3)
pcaboche : Rfrence  H2G2 (Bonus: 1)

----------


## pcaboche

Et voici donc (enfin !) le moment que vous attendiez tous : *le classement final !*  ::mrgreen:: 

Alors (si on ne s'est pas tromp) cela donne a :


```

```



 *Smiley d'or : CaDegenere*

 *Smiley d'argent : Drizzt [Drone38]*
(notez qu'il aurait pu tre Smiley d'Or, s'il ne lui avait pris la mauvaise ide de martyriser des pauvres petits Thalandais...  ::furax:: )


Pour le smiley de bronze, on a une galit entre jbrasselet et 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ. Cela se joue donc aux smileys bonus... et c'est jbrasselet qui l'emporte !

 *Smiley de bronze : jbrasselet*

Bravo  tous, et merci d'avoir particip !  ::coucou::

----------


## Invit

Sincres Flicitations aux gagnants et merci pour ma quatrime place qui flatte mon go de pouet rat dans le sens du pole et qui me dgage d'organiser la session 2012 !!!  ::ccool::

----------


## Maxoo

Flicitation aux gagnants et vivement l'anne prochaine !

P.S : CaDegenere et Drizzt [Drone38] : mettez vous un rappel pour ne pas oublier l'anne prochaine  ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

En tout cas, merci  tout le monde pour vos excellentes participations.  ::ccool::

----------


## Alvaten

Flicitation au top 3, pas de prix de plomb cette anne ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jbrasselet

Encore un concours des plus intressants. 
Mais quels smileys sortiront encore l'anne prochaine ! Une anne ne va pas suffire  recaler mes neurones dans le bon sens !

----------


## Auteur

> Une anne ne va pas suffire  recaler mes neurones dans le bon sens !


Tu es donc prt pour le concours de l'anne prochaine : pour participer (et gagner surtout  ::pastaper:: )  ce concours il faut justement avoir  les neurones dans tous les sens  ::mrgreen:: 
Donc laisse tes neurones comme a jusqu' l'anne prochaine.

----------


## Barsy

Je tiens  remercier beuzy qui me sauve de la dernire place. Dommage que mes smiley n'aient pas eu de meilleures notes mais je me rattraperai l'anne prochaine  ::ccool::

----------


## jbrasselet

> Tu es donc prt pour le concours de l'anne prochaine : pour participer (et gagner surtout )  ce concours il faut justement avoir  les neurones dans tous les sens 
> Donc laisse tes neurones comme a jusqu' l'anne prochaine.


Pas sur que mon chef apprcie mon code du coup  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Pas sur que mon chef apprcie mon code du coup


c'est du smiley-code ?  ::aie::

----------


## beuzy

Oui pour l'anne prochaine, j'essayerai d'y passer plus de temps, je suis alle vite et apparemment je devais avoir du sable dans les yeux...

----------


## Sunchaser

Pauvre beuzy  ::oops:: 
J'avoue que j'ai un peu honte d'avoir torpill la seule (la seule, si je me trompe pas) nana qui ait particip au concours.
M'enfin, au moins a veut dire qu'on a fait notre travail correctement ... (sans distinction, copinages, etc)

----------


## Robin56

> je devais avoir du sable dans les yeux...


C'est une technique comme une autre.

----------

